# Warcraft: Erste Szenen aus der Warcraft-Verfilmung geleakt



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: Erste Szenen aus der Warcraft-Verfilmung geleakt * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: Erste Szenen aus der Warcraft-Verfilmung geleakt


----------



## DanijelZX (15. Juli 2015)

Schade, alles Computeranimiert wie die Final Fantasy Reihe.....

Hätte mir ein Look wie bei Herr der Ringe gewünscht, mit Kostümen usw und keinen Vollanimierten Film. :/


----------



## McDrake (15. Juli 2015)

DanijelZX schrieb:


> Schade, alles Computeranimiert wie die Final Fantasy Reihe.....
> 
> Hätte mir ein Look wie bei Herr der Ringe gewünscht, mit Kostümen usw und keinen Vollanimierten Film. :/



Der Aufwand wäre da wohl zu gross gewesen. Und die Gefahr, dass das Makeup billig ausschaut, wäre auch gross gewesen.
Wenn der Film die Introqualität ihrer Spiele erreicht, bin ich zufrieden. Die Machart des Kinofilms von FF fand ich im Übrigen recht gelungen.


----------



## christyan (15. Juli 2015)

Gerade Travis Fimmel als Lothar zu sehen, nachdem er in Vikings echt überzeugte, ist für mich ein Hauptgrund, dem Film eine Chance zu geben. Der hier verwendete Stil ist für mich stimmig. Das kennt man so aus den Cinematics und es wirkt zu einer Blizzard-Story denke ich auch so authentisch, wie keine andere Machart. Allerdings hat WoW, meiner Meinung nach, die wirklich gute Story dieses Universums, jahrelang und bis heute, mit Füßen getreten. Ich hoffe mit dem Film eine gute Buchumsetzung zu erleben - denn in Sachen Story hat Blizz wirklich was gut zu machen.


----------



## Phone (21. Juli 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Der Aufwand wäre da wohl zu gross gewesen. Und die Gefahr, dass das Makeup billig ausschaut, wäre auch gross gewesen.
> Wenn der Film die Introqualität ihrer Spiele erreicht, bin ich zufrieden. Die Machart des Kinofilms von FF fand ich im Übrigen recht gelungen.



haben sie doch gesagt das er quasi so ist wie LotR
Viel Render und normale Sets mit Kostümen.
Kann sein das sie es wieder über den Haufen geworfen haben aber anhand der beiden Mitschnitte bei dem es beides zusehen gibt denke ich das sie Wort gehalten haben.


----------

